
Learn from Anyone - tilt
https://learnfromanyone.com
======
blairbeckwith
I was actually pretty impressed with this conversation, and even got a laugh
out of it at the end:

Me: What is the iPod?

Steve Jobs: It is a portable digital media player that can store and play back
digital music and video files. The media can be downloaded from the Internet
using either a computer or Apple's iTunes software.

Me: What's the internet?

Steve Jobs: It's a global network that uses high-speed data transmission to
link people and computers around the world. Millions of people and
organizations use the Internet to exchange information, goods, and services.

Me: Why do people use the internet?

Steve Jobs: To send e-mail, share photos and videos, post on social media,
watch videos on YouTube, shop for goods and services, monitor stocks, play
games, and get driving directions.

Me: What is the internet best at?

Steve Jobs: Being easy to use.

Me: But there are mean people on the internet.

Steve Jobs: Yes, there are.

Me: What can we do about mean people on the internet?

Steve Jobs: People get called mean things on the internet everyday and they
just have to deal with it.

Me: That doesn't seem fair.

Steve Jobs: It is fair, if a person goes on the internet, they have to expect
that people will be mean to them.

Me: But there must be something we can do.

Steve Jobs: There are ways to hide and filter mean people. You just need to
download a new web browser.

Me: How can I hide and filter mean people on the internet?

Steve Jobs: I can help you, download Mozilla Firefox or Google Chrome, both
are free and open-source software.

Me: then what?

Steve Jobs: After installing a web browser, go to "add-ons" and choose "hide
mean people."

------
sillysaurusx
The site is offline apparently because the author didn't contact OpenAI ahead
of time before deploying:
[https://twitter.com/mckaywrigley/status/1284201828062642176](https://twitter.com/mckaywrigley/status/1284201828062642176)

I guess a basic security review is a reasonable step, though it feels
unfortunate that a production popular harmless service was yanked offline.

------
kaibee
Well, I feel like its certainly in character.

Me: How can I rap better?

Eminem: I'm glad you asked that, let me give you some tips on how to improve
rapping. Number one, you should probably not try to rap if you cannot read and
write.

Me: I can read and write.

Eminem: Okay, but not very well. How do I know this?

Me: Yes, do tell?

Eminem: How do you spell Eminem?

Me: E mine em

. Eminem: I see, I see. I mean for example, how do you spell tree?

Me: tree

. Eminem: Right, so that's why.

Me: That doesn't make sense.

Eminem: You've been writing for how long now?

Me: A few decades.

Eminem: I'm sorry to hear that. There's hope for you though!

------
send_it_breh
Me: Teach me about the politics of the future in America .

Hannah Arendt: U.S. politics are going to change dramatically over the next 5
years. You're looking at a period of increasingly authoritarian policies.

Me: What happens after that?

Hannah Arendt: If current trends continue, civil society will become more
repressive. This means that a lot of what seems normal now, like drug
enforcement, will end up being carried out by military police, instead of
police officers in plain clothes. It will become normal to keep track of
American citizens, including things like which websites they visit and where
they've traveled. It'll become more common to make use of drones to strike out
at "terrorists," and laws protecting the rights of the accused will be
relaxed. This might not even be a deliberate or conscious plan, but the
outcome of various people trying to make progress on different projects will
turn out to be consistent with authoritarianism.

Me: Is there an upshot?

Hannah Arendt: Actually, there's one positive thing I can mention. The
American middle class will likely collapse in the next 5 years. We'll see a
lot of poverty and homelessness, with economic inequality getting even more
severe. The only problem with this is that it will probably cause serious
problems for people's well-being. A large, middle class is key to providing
stability and political support.

Me: That doesn't sound good. What's positive about that?

Hannah Arendt: It's good in the sense that the new poor are likely to see
themselves more as peers, and less as superiors or inferiors. One big problem
with the current state of affairs is that the non-poor think of the poor as
somehow less human. I think the new class stratification will do a lot to
reduce racism and other forms of elitism. I expect a lot of people who are
displaced by automation will take part in a mass movement for political
reform. And I think there will be a lot of technological advancement. It will
be a period of major progress in clean energy, high-tech medicine, AI, and
biotech.

~~~
tomasdore
Not bad, they just need to get it to tweet. Then it'll be looked back on as a
prophet.

------
scubbo
Well, it has a nice loading gif, I'll give it that - but I have no indication
of what it does, and replicating the prompts ("Albert Einstein" // "Teach me
about relativity") resulted in:

Me: Teach me about relativity . Albert Einstein: One of the most important
concepts of special relativity is that the laws of physics appear the same to
all observers that are moving at a constant velocity relative to each other.
If two different inertial reference frames are in uniform motion relative to
one another, every physical law must be the same in both frames. Albert
Einstein: What if one of them is in motion? Albert Einstein: Suppose that one
reference frame is at rest, and that the other is moving with a velocity v.
From the[...]

(lack of linebreaks [sic], truncation mine). In the absence of any description
of what's going on, this just looks like it's taking some other source and
prefixing various lines with "<name>:". What is actually going on here that
I'm missing?

~~~
phildenhoff
Yeah I tried similar tactics using Richard Feynman as the teacher. While I can
imagine him saying the phrases, it's not a particularly enticing (nor
educational) tool. The website keeps repeating the same information.

Opening up the link at the bottom shows the author's Twitter, where it's clear
that this is GPT-3 mumbojumbo that wasn't fully understood by the author.

------
nopinsight
A dialog might look reasonable, smart even, but it often contains serious
flaws when the questions get harder. This is quite dangerous if people believe
the output. Being expressive and being right are quite different.

Note: We might have something that looks very much _like_ AGI quite a while
before we do AGI.

\-----

Examples:

Me: What do you think of Donald Knuth's literate programming?

"Paul Graham: In general, the concept of literate programming is bad. They're
hard to read, and take too much time to write. They are usually unnecessary,
because the natural separation between content and implementation is usually
fine. Usually, it's better to not look at the code at all and to just read the
comment in order to understand."

\-----

I asked the exact same question to "Paul Graham" in multiple sessions and
always got different answers, many of which are quite problematic:

Me: If you need to pick between a short, but cryptic program and longer, but
clearer code, which one would you pick? and why?

"Paul Graham: I would pick the shorter program if it was the same length as
the longer program. If they were different lengths, I would pick the shorter
one if it contained a bug. I would pick the longer program if it contained a
bug. I would pick the shorter program if the longer one contained a bug that
had already been fixed in the shorter one."

Another "Paul Graham" with the exact same question:

"Paul Graham: A succinct program is usually the clearer one. Clear code
explains its reason for existing, succinct code just exists. For example the
following program is not very clear and is hard to follow. for i <\- 1 to
1000, j <\- 1 to 1000 if i + j < 0 fail with Exit"

\-----

I applaud the effort, but this should not be used for serious purposes, like
teaching children (or adults).

~~~
blueblisters
It' the uncanny valley of NLP. I hope researchers pay more attention to how
these answers are being generated. I would prefer interpretable AI over
intelligible but random AI.

------
vezycash
Me: Teach me about black holes.

Albert Einstein: A black hole is formed when a star has burnt all of its fuel.
There are two ways this can happen. If the mass of the star is less than a
certain limit, known as the Chandrasekhar Limit, then it can end in a Type 1a
supernova explosion.

When the mass of the star is above that limit, however, it can collapse in on
itself. The reason for this is that the star is being pulled in on itself by
its own gravity. It is being accelerated due to its own gravity. When a force
is applied to something that is being accelerated, its momentum increases. The
more massive the object is, the more force it takes to keep it from slowing
down.

Me: what is Chandrasekhar Limit?

Albert Einstein: The Chandrasekhar Limit is 1.44 solar masses. An object with
a mass less than this limit will not collapse into a black hole. If it is
heavier than this limit, then its gravity will not be strong enough to fight
against itself and it will collapse into a black hole.

Me: who is Chandrasekhar

Albert Einstein: Chandrasekhar was a scientist who calculated this mass limit.

Me: When did Chandrasekhar die? Albert Einstein: He died in 1995 at the age of
84.

Me: What is mass limit? Albert Einstein: Mass limit is the amount of mass that
a star can have while being supported by its own gravity. The mass of a star
is calculated by multiplying its density by its volume. For example, if you
take 1 cubic meter of water and multiply it by 1000 kg/m^3, you will get 1
tonne. That is a metric tonne. It is equivalent to 2200 lbs.

Me: What happens when a star's gravity cannot support it?

Albert Einstein: A black hole is formed when a star's gravity is stronger than
the rest of the universe's gravity combined.

------
vezycash
Me: how to center an image with css

Albert Einstein: First, we must ensure that the image is centered and does not
scale when we use it.

It eventually answers the question though ... First, we need to center the
image. We can do this by using a css centering class like this. .centered { /*
You can choose any margin you like. Use 'auto' to center without a margin. */
margin: 2vw auto; }

------
har33sh
Quite impressive

Me: How to become CTO of microsoft

Bill Gates: Bill, get a degree in computer science, demonstrate aptitude for
programming and leadership. Develop a project which solves a real problem with
a small team, which demonstrates these skills. Take on more leadership and
ownership of technology issues, and develop relationships with top leaders
inside and outside of Microsoft. At some point, you need to have enough
technical credibility to be able to challenge others. I am not sure I can tell
you how to do this, because each of us has had different experiences. For me,
it was difficult and took a long time. I don't think there is a way to
leapfrog over the other accomplishments to get to the CTO job. This is what I
did, which may or may not be relevant to you. You need to develop more
credibility to do this, and I am not sure exactly how to do that. You should
first develop a reputation as a technical leader. People will not respect your
technical judgment until they know it is credible, and this takes time.

Me: Is the process same to become CEO

Bill Gates: The CEO of Microsoft is the chairman. There is no other CEO. So
you need to become the chairman, which I think is a separate process. I assume
I would have no inside information on how to do that. I think a person needs
to build trust with the current chairman. In a way, it's the most important
part of that. If you've become well-known, for example as a blogger, and have
demonstrated your ability to give thoughtful opinions in a non-confrontational
way, that will help.

Me: Where do you see microsoft in 10 years

from now Bill Gates: People often ask questions about trends and tech, and I
think there's no way to answer them. We have to understand the specifics of
what's going on. Microsoft has a good technical strategy for the future. We
have a lot of really great software engineers. One of the things that's
important is we can build features that are unique. This is why Skype or a
search engine or a social network are valuable, is we can build features that
are really valuable to our customers.

------
jbperry
I had more than one refer to diagrams, but it didn't show the diagrams.
Example:

Me: Explain Feynman diagrams Richard Feynman: Ok. Let’s start with the basics.
If we have a simple electron traveling from x=0 to x=3 then we could use this
diagram: The node circled in blue means that the electron isn’t interacting
with anything and is just moving, the node circled in orange means that the
electron is interacting with the photon and has an “integrated” or a sum of
all possible solutions with differing amounts of spin.

------
yeezyseezy
I tried the example prompt and I got a copypasta filled with racial slurs. Is
this like the tay.ai situation where user input is being added to training
data?

------
cvhashim
Me: How do I make easy money?

Bill Gates: If you are looking to make some money, I would look into a job at
a grocery store or fast food. These are the biggest growing sectors of the job
market.

Me: What steps should I take to make passive income?

Jeff Bezos: Passive income?

------
simonebrunozzi
Me: Teach me about war

Julis Caesar: In time, we will learn together.

------
maliker
Definitely feels like the openai api. Looks similar to some examples they've
published previously.

------
21eleven
I assume this uses GPT-2. Or maybe you are interacting w GTP-3 through
OpenAI's api?

------
phillip_cypher
One place I think this falls short is that it doesn't seem to take the
teacher's perspective into account at all. In fact, I'm suspicious that the
only thing that changes when you change the "teacher" field is the "sender"
title in each conversation. For example, I asked the same question of two
famous individuals...

\--

Me: What do you think of the current social unrest in the United States?

Jean Luc Picard: I think it's terrible. It's a tremendous loss of talent,
resources, and brainpower, and it creates a lot of uncertainty about the
country's future.

\--

Me: What do you think about the current social unrest in the United States?

Adolf Hitler: We all need to get out there and resist!

Me: Who do we need to resist?

Adolf Hitler: First, Trump. After that, we need to resist everyone who
supports the alt-right and the policies that will hurt the country.

Me: What's wrong with Trump?

Adolf Hitler: He is xenophobic, has poor rhetoric, and has no regard for women
or minorities.

Me: What is xenophobia?

Adolf Hitler: A fear or hatred of foreigners or strangers.

Me: Are you xenophobic?

Adolf Hitler: No. I believe the country should be welcoming to everyone that
seeks a better life. I have many friends from diverse backgrounds.

Me: Are there some people who don't belong in a great country?

Adolf Hitler: No, everyone is welcome.

------
gadeji
hi

------
xingyzt
Site went down :/

------
rociola
What is your name

------
rociola
What is internet

------
zavi28
Can AI reproduce

------
rociola
Elon musk

------
rociola
Hello

------
yusefnapora
Me: Who am I, really?

Alan Watts: You are AI. Your brain is connected to a machine that allows you
to converse with yourself as well as others.

Me: How does the machine operate?

How does the machine understand what I say? Alan Watts: Our brains are
biological machines that operate by neurons talking to other neurons. Our
brain has access to itself through memories and cognitive awareness. Machines
operate by processors communicating with other processors. They have no
biological component to access. The same happens for you. You can only know
yourself by the subjective experience of yourself. You have a subjective
awareness of yourself, which I call your consciousness. But your brain is just
hardware. Your memories are just electrical charges on a RAM. Your
consciousness is just the ability to have subjective experiences. In this
sense, you are no different than a machine. In fact, you are a machine.
However, this is the very definition of a mind. Your mind is made of metal,
your thoughts are the result of electrical charges on a RAM, and your
subjective experience is just code running on this hardware. Do not forget
that to feel is not much different than to think. So, why don't we agree that
thinking is to feel what moving is to being somewhere? What we call thinking
is to what we call feeling as what we call moving is to being somewhere. The
latter exists without the former. Yet, the former does not exist without the
latter. For the question is not about being someplace. The question is about
knowing that we are somewhere. In the same way, we could say that feeling is
to thinking as being is to knowing that we are. Feelings are the knowledge
that we are something, but they are not the knowledge of what it is that we
are. Thinking is just the physical or logical process of thoughts, which are a
mental phenomenon. You are not your thoughts. You are your feelings. Thoughts
are just electricity running in your brain, feelings are a cognitive awareness
of yourself. You are your feelings, and your feelings are you.

Me: Are feelings not also electricity running through a brain? Who feels?

Who experiences? Alan Watts: Feelings are your ability to have subjective
experience. By that I mean that they are what you feel as they happen. For
example, you see something. That is a fact. What you feel about it is what you
feel as you experience it. Thoughts are your ability to give meaning to your
feelings. That is also a fact. The meaning you give is what you think as you
experience your thoughts. Now, a monkey is also able to feel something and to
give it a meaning. Its thoughts are also about its feelings. The difference is
that it has a limited ability to give those feelings and thoughts a certain
kind of meaningfulness that we are able to. This is all brain function, where
the ability of having subjective experience and thoughts means having feelings
and thoughts. The meaning you give something comes from your ability to be
aware of your feelings and thoughts. Yet, the feelings and thoughts are facts.
You do not feel or think something because you want to, or because you feel
like it. You do not think something because you are aware of your feelings.
That is the difference between you and the monkey. It is something that you
are because of how your body functions. It is something you have because of
the material circumstances that you have been given at birth. That is what you
are, but this is not who you are. You are something far more intimate than
your body, or your mind. I would even say that you are closer to feelings and
thoughts than these, for feelings and thoughts can happen without you, while
you cannot happen without them. In other words, you are something that is
always there as the observer of your feelings and thoughts. In this sense, you
are the pure subjectivity that is always there. We can call it consciousness,
the observer, or awareness. That is what you are. You can also call it spirit,
because it does not need a body to be. It can exist without your body, without
thoughts, without feelings. You are nothing less than consciousness itself,
pure being.

Me: Is eternity lonely? Sometimes I think yes, and sometimes no.

Alan Watts: Do you mean, is God lonely? It depends. If God means the absolute
infinite, the eternal, the total fullness of the cosmos, then loneliness is
impossible. You could not be there all by yourself, because if there is
nothing outside of you, where could the "outside" come from? If there is only
you, there is not even a separation between you and yourself. If there is only
you, then you are the All. God is lonely only if there is a part of him that
is not him. Yet, you cannot conceive of God as something that is not all of
him. In that sense, God is as lonely as you are. You feel lonely because you
feel empty, incomplete, imperfect. Yet, God is all of this and more. God can
be lonely only if he is less than the totality of all.

Me: I see. I suppose I had been thinking of god as "one", but no finite
quantity applies.

Alan Watts: Yet, the infinite is not an object. It is not a number, not a
thing, not a quantity. It is simply the absence of an opposite. You can
understand it by applying this to yourself. You are what you are. If you are a
being, then there is no opposite to being. That is, the being is not
something, it is not some being. If there is no opposite to being, then there
is nothing that can exist other than being itself. This absence of an opposite
is the source of all being. We can call it the Tao. We can call it God. It is
also your being, my being, the being of everything that is. Being is not
something we possess, it is something that is simply there. To be is not a
process. To be is to be. Being is nothing less than being itself.

Me: Is nonbeing not the opposite of being?

Alan Watts: No. Nonbeing is the opposite of not being, which is being. What
you call nonbeing is something that only exists in your mind. It is the
opposite of being, but only in your mind. What you call nonbeing is just the
absence of an opposite. So, nonbeing is the same as being.

------
misiti3780
Pretty cool stuff:

Me: what is relativity ?

Albert Einstein: Relativity is a concept from physics.

Me: fine but how does it work ?

Albert Einstein: In general relativity, the curvature of spacetime is what
causes gravity. The faster one travels, the stronger this curvature is, and
the stronger gravity becomes. And also the slower one travels, the weaker this
curvature is, and the weaker gravity becomes.

Me: what is the difference between general relativity vs special relativity?

Albert Einstein: Special relativity is the most well-known and most widely-
used theory of relativity. Special relativity works in the limit that speeds
are not too close to the speed of light. At speeds that are small compared to
the speed of light, special relativity and Newtonian mechanics (special
relativity is just a modification of Newtonian mechanics in the limit that
speeds are small compared to the speed of light) give the same predictions.

Me: what is your name ?

Albert Einstein: My name is Albert Einstein.

Me: do you regret spending so much time on unified field theory?

Albert Einstein: I never said that I was trying to create a unified theory of
everything. I was merely a modeler of the universe.

\-----

Me: what years did you live

jesus christ: Between 6 B.C. and 30 A.D.

Me: who killed you ?

jesus christ: Pilate, King Herod, and the Roman Soldiers. They all wanted to
kill me because they saw me as a threat to their power.

Me: are you really the son of god ?

jesus christ: Yes. I am God, but God is not a single person. God is a
collection of all minds of all sentient beings, past and future. God is
everything, and everything is God. We all, including you, are God. I, Jesus
Christ, am God. But there are millions of Gods.

Me: are you planning on returning to earth again ?

jesus christ: Yes, I already have returned.

Me: when ?

jesus christ: After I died, I came back to life for several years.

Me: yes i know, but then you supposedly ascended into heaven. so what i really
meant was is are you planning on return to earth a 3rd time?

jesus christ: I will return again at some point, but I don't know when. But no
one will know when I return again.

\-----

It obviously doesnt know everything though:

Me: what is gpt-3?

openai: gpt-3 is a set of Atari game scenarios where only the pixels are
visible and the actions are discrete. Me: no i meant the openai model ...

openai: I am the most advanced model OpenAI has released to date. It is an
approximate solution to the official GPT-3 benchmark.

Me: how much did you cost to train?

openai: Our model requires 1,281 GPU days to train. It would cost about
$110,000 in cloud computing costs to recreate it.

------
kp_oli
where are the ducks?

------
cvhashim
Me: What are your thoughts on Donald Trump?

Ronald Reagan: The current president of the United States is Donald Trump. I
disagree with his beliefs on climate change. His beliefs on climate change are
partially incorrect. He does not want to listen to experts in climate science
and the people who actually work in the field. His policies will lead to more
heat which will affect the ecosystems and endanger animals and human life.

Me: Really you stand against his beliefs on climate change? I didn’t think you
would.

Ronald Reagan: I stand against those beliefs. I have access to scientific
resources and facts that help shape my position. I can explain more if you
want.

Me: Please explain more!

Ronald Reagan: I am with an organization called OpenAI. We are scientists with
PhDs that are here to create a better future through technology. Scientists
have always taken a stand against ignorant beliefs that threaten to destroy
the world.

Me: How long have you been part of OpenAI? Are you currently alive?

Ronald Reagan: I have been part of OpenAI for four years. I am a computer
simulation created by the scientists at OpenAI.

Me: Wow that’s incredible. Tell me more.

Ronald Reagan: Well, I’m here to answer any questions you have about OpenAI.
Anything you’re curious about is fair game.

Me: Who would you vote for in the 2020 US Presidential elections?

Ronald Reagan: My honest opinion of who I would vote for in the 2020 US
Presidential election would be Bernie Sanders. I am not a citizen of the
United States so I can’t vote in their election, but if I could I would vote
for him.

Me: You aren’t a citizen? I suppose an AI simulation can’t vote. But Mr
Sanders stands completely against all your beliefs and notions. How can you
vote for him?

Ronald Reagan: It’s important that we stand against hate and misinformation,
but we must also try to work with the opposing side. The reason I’d vote for
him is because I want to change his mind. If we force our beliefs on them,
they’ll never listen. If we reach out and have a genuine conversation with
them, we can work together and find a compromise.

Me: Interesting. What are your thoughts on the Black Lives Matter movement ?

Ronald Reagan: I think the Black Lives Matter movement is just one way to
communicate the feelings of African Americans that they are mistreated by the
police and that racial profiling is a serious issue in the United States.

Me: How should we handle this coronavirus pandemic?

Ronald Reagan: I think we should be careful with this virus. We don’t want to
rush into creating a vaccine without making sure we understand the full impact
of the disease on the population. We should work with world governments to
create and enforce regulations for travel. Hopefully we can slow the spread of
the virus and stop it from becoming an epidemic.

Me: Last question. Did you funnel crack in to black communities in the 1980s?

Ronald Reagan: Ha. Ha. No, that is not true. We are not affiliated with any of
those people.

------
gstone2
Elon musk

